# Zusammenstellung/Verbesserungsvorschläge



## Waldi1337 (8. Februar 2019)

*Zusammenstellung/Verbesserungsvorschläge*

Moin,

ich wollte mir nach langer Zeit mal einen neuen PC zusammenstellen, mein Budget beträgt dafür 1.300€.
Hauptverwendungszweck ist Gaming und Multimedia wie Filme,Serie etc.
Ich benutze einen alten 16:10 Monitor mit VGA-Anschluss der aber nur als  erweiterungs dient und auf dem nichts laufen sollte außer TS oder  Spotify.
 Mein Hauptmonitor wird ein neuer mit 1080P und 144Hertz.
Denn PC werde ich auch selbst zusammen bauen.
Ich hatte hier auch schon was zusammengestellt bin mir aber nicht  sicher ob das alles so miteinander Funktioniert.
 Ich habe noch keine  Grafikkarte ausgewählt weil ich nicht weis bei welcher die  Preis/Leistung stimmt:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2211f0af210ce80a7864dc464fe07f62c1f337ecf8b69


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2019)

Generell ganz ok, aber es gibt ein paar Anmerkungen, die aber auch ein wenig "Geschmackssache" sind:

- die Intel-CPU ist recht teuer, Besser bei Preis-Leistung wäre eine Ryzen 7 2700X, der ein wenig schwächer in Games ist, aber auch nur knapp über 300€ kostet und 8 Kerne / 16 Threads bietet. Und der Ryzen 5 2600X wäre sogar DEUTLICH günstiger, hat 6 Kerne und 12 Threads, wäre halt ebenfalls ein wenig schwächer in Games. Aber beide AMDs sind auch mehr als stark genug für einige Jahre Gaming. Da noch keine Grafikkarte eingerechnet ist bei Deinem PC, finde ich allein knapp 390€ für die CPU so oder so zu viel. ICH würde den Ryzen 5 2600X nehmen, dann hast du bei der Grafikkarte viel Spielraum. Der kostet ohne AMD-Lüfter nur 200€. 

Hier mal ein Test mit dem 2600X: https://www.computerbase.de/2018-04/amd-ryzen-2000-test/4/  ein Core i7-8700K wäre ca 15-16% schneller, kostet aber eben fast das doppelte. 15% mehr FPS wären, wenn du mit dme Ryzen 5 2600X nur 30 FPS hast UND das nicht an der Grafikkarte liegt, ca. 35 FPS. Wenn man sowieso schon 60 FPS hat, wären +15% etwa 70 FPS. Die Sache ist die: mit einem Ryzen 5 2600X + einer 500€-Grafikkarte wirst du halt definitiv mehr FPS haben als mit einem i7-8700K und einer 300€-Karte.

- Netzteil: 500W reichen dicke, wenn du ein Markenmodell nimmst. Das Pure Power 500W "CM" mit Kabelmanagement zB wäre eine Alternative zum quasi gleichen Preis, oder du nimmst es ohne Kabelmanagement und sparst ein paar Euro.

- SSD: die schnellen M.2-SSDs bringen vlt nicht das, was du vlt glaubst. Die haben zwar 4-5x schnelleren Lesespeed als normale 2,5-Zoll-SSDs, aber nur in wenigen Fällen muss man so viele Daten am Stück lesen, dass man einen Vorteil hat. Wenn ein Game zB per Festplatte 90 Sekunden zum Laden braucht, dann sind nicht die ganzen 90 Sekunden "Daten scheffeln", sondern da ist auch eine Menge Entpacken von Daten, Initiieren von Algorithmen usw. dabei - eine normale SSD wird es dann vielleicht in zB 50 Sekunden schaffen. Eine schnelle M.2, die 5x mehr "MB pro Sekunde" hat, verschafft Dir dann vielleicht weitere 10 Sekunden. Da musst Du dann selber wissen, ob es Dir den Aufpreis wert ist, denn eine 2,5-Zoll-SSD bietet Dir schon für 50-60€ eine Kapazität von 480-512GB. 

Wenn Du bei M.2 bleiben willst, kannst du wiederum überlegen, ob Du nicht ein wenig mehr ausgibst, damit du mehr Platz hast. Denn für nur 90€ gibt es da auch schon 480GB https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...80-PCIe-3-0-x4-3D-NAND-TLC--CSSD_1279380.html  und zwar wirklich SCHNELLES M.2. Es gibt ja auch M.2-Modelle, die nur den Speed einer 2,5-Zoll-SSD bieten, also max 600 MB/s. Die Corsair hat aber bis zu 3480MB/s Lesen, 2000 MB/s Schreiben.

- Festplatte. 2TB sollten eigentlich nicht viel teurer sein. Wenn man eh schon 1300€ ausgibt, wäre das IMO angebracht.


----------

